# Domanda per veri uomini



## Marjanna (12 Maggio 2022)

Ma perchè fanno le macchine sempre più larghe???


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Maggio 2022)

Perché la gente è sempre più grassa.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma perchè fanno le macchine sempre più larghe???


Ehm, non sono un "vero uomo", ma provo a risponderti lo stesso 
Oltre al discorso di comodità. ricordato da Arci, credo che ci sia un motivo legato alla stabilità della macchina. Anche la larghezza dei pneumatici è aumentata, a guardare le ruote di 40 anni fa (cacchio, fa impressione persino dire che io ero piccola   ) oggi ti metti a ridere....

Il problema è che, in parallelo, le strade sono spesso rimaste identiche, e anzi totalmente inadatte anche considerato l'aumento del traffico.

E poi, vuoi mettere la goduria dei carrozzieri, quando ops.... "ho calcolato male gli ingombri (magari entrando in box), e mi son fatta la fiancata"?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Maggio 2022)

Ci sta anche l’aspetto della sicurezza.
L’auto di mia moglie ha 16 airbag.
Dovrai pur metterli da qualche parte tutti sti marchingegni no?
Penso che se scoppiassero tutti insieme, verrebbe uccisa dagli airbag. 

E poi pensa a quante cose ci portiamo dietro quando ci spostiamo.
In vacanza in 4 negli anni 70 ci si andava con la Prinz, una valigia nel baule  e forse una sul tetto.
Oggi non solo i bauli si sono triplicati ma si montano anche quelle antiestetiche bare sul tetto, dentro le quali io ho pensato fino a 351 giorni fa ci si potessero stipare anche cani, gatti, mogli e suocere.
Invece no, solo cose.

Si pensi anche alle attività sportive dei figli.
Quando giocavo a pallone, “la borsa del calcio” contenga scarpe, tacchetti, chiave tacchetti, ciabatte, salvietta, divisa da allenamento.
Oggi contiene più o meno le stesse cose, solo che quelle borse che fanno fare le squadre, con la parte sotto in plastica rigida per metterci le scarpe, potrebbero contenere anche una ruota di scorta.

Insomma ci si porta dietro più roba e serve più spazio.
Solo che le strade, sono rimaste strette.
Qualche giorno fa avevo davanti una Fiat Ritmo, che ai tempi era considerata una media, le utilitarie erano la Fiat 126.
Ecco davanti c’era sta Ritmo ed a fianco una Mini Cooper Countryman.
La seconda a confronto sembrava immensa.

Eppure ci si lamenta ancora della mancanza di spazio.

Quando mi manca la mia prima auto…una splendida A112 Bianca.


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2022)

Perché così c'è l'hai più grosso 
Oltre alla questione sicurezza, come hanno detto altri, una macchina più grande fa risultare la persona più imponente. Questione di immagine.


----------



## Nono (12 Maggio 2022)

Questione commerciale ....
Quando cambi macchina con un  modello nuovo la vuoi comunque di più.... 
Più bella, più accessoriata, più grande, ....
E così i modelli crescono ed arriviamo ad avere oggi una Polo più grande della prima Golf, e via di seguito


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

Motivi di sicurezza, in realtà dentro sono più piccole...basta provare a fare sesso in una macchina degli anni 70/80 ed una attuale, adesso i sedili saranno anche più comodi ma le posizioni sono per forza limitate


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2022)

credo siano diversi i motivi.
A parte tutti quelli gia elencati, va considerato anche la differenziazione nei segmenti che negli anni si è avuta.
In passato, esistevano molte meno categorie a disposizione del consumatore.
Oggi solo nel settore delle utilitarie trovi diverse sottocategorie come microcar, citycar, mini sportive, mini di lusso...

E' stato poi automatico spostare l'asticella delle dimensioni sempre più in alto...
creazione e popolamento di sempre più nuovi segmenti per innescare il bisogno da parte del consumatore 

non tralascerei nemmeno la voglia di affermazione sociale insita in molte persone che si concretizza con il Suv di dimensioni generose.
Le case automobilistiche hanno intercettato dei  bisogni che in passato non venivano soddisfatti da loro o semplicemente non ancora considerati.

Prima l'auto era un mero semplice di locomozione necessario in famiglia.
Ora un status symbol da ostentare.



patroclo ha detto:


> basta provare a fare sesso in una macchina degli anni 70/80 ed una attuale, adesso i sedili saranno anche più comodi ma le posizioni sono per forza limitate


la morte dell'auto come alcova è partita da quando hanno introdotto i poggiatesta, i tunnel centrali XXL ed i sedili non ribaltabili a 180°.
E' stata la lobby dei motel a volere questo 

ricordo la Fiat 126.
Mettevi la prima, abbassavi il freno a mano, spostamento in avanti del seggiolino, ribaltavi gli schienali ed avevi un letto senza bozzi e senza la preoccupazione di ritrovarti nel culo il joystick della consolle centrale mentre scopavi


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ricordo la Fiat 126.
> Mettevi la prima, abbassavi il freno a mano, spostamento in avanti del seggiolino, ribaltavi gli schienali ed avevi un letto senza bozzi e senza la preoccupazione di ritrovarti nel culo il joystick della consolle centrale mentre scopavi


io sapevo che anche la vecchia twingo fosse comoda (ma non l'ho mai provata)


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sapevo che anche la vecchia twingo fosse comoda (ma non l'ho mai provata)


Pensa alla vecchia panda e a quanto da fuori era piccola, in un secondo si trasformava in un matrimoniale, duro come la branda del peggio campo militare ma, tranne per l'altezza, ci stavi largo


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sapevo che anche la vecchia twingo fosse comoda (ma non l'ho mai provata)


aveva un sistema di spostamento dello schienale posteriore molto comodo
però, a memoria,  non credo comoda come la 126 o la vecchia panda....
ma cmq validissima


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Pensa alla vecchia panda e a quanto da fuori era piccola, in un secondo si trasformava in un matrimoniale, duro come la branda del peggio campo militare ma, tranne per l'altezza, ci stavi largo


io l'ho avuta la panda... ma il letto matrimoniale anche no


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io l'ho avuta la panda... ma il letto matrimoniale anche no


Parla del primo modello, un po’ spartana, fatta forse per i (già allora) nostalgici della 2 cavalli


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parla del primo modello, un po’ spartana, fatta forse per i (già allora) nostalgici della 2 cavalli


sì sì quella, era del 1992, è stata la mia prima macchina appena presa la patente


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Pensa alla vecchia panda e a quanto da fuori era piccola, in un secondo si trasformava in un matrimoniale, duro come la branda del peggio campo militare ma, tranne per l'altezza, ci stavi largo


Si ciulava tutti di più e meglio secondo me.


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si ciulava tutti di più e meglio secondo me.


Direi proprio di no ...
ovviamente si era un po' più arzilli, ma la consapevolezza e piacere degli ultimi anni non hanno paragoni


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io l'ho avuta la panda... ma il letto matrimoniale anche no


tiravi giu il sedile dietro


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tiravi giu il sedile dietro


sì certo, ma meglio per terra che dentro a quella scatoletta


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì certo, ma meglio per terra che dentro a quella scatoletta


no di sera era comoda


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no di sera era comoda


solo se non avevi alternative


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> solo se non avevi alternative


ovvio era per una cosa veloce, in macchina non si stava  delle ore


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio era per una cosa veloce, in macchina non si stava  delle ore


poi sarà che io sono viziata(e pigra), ma il letto l'ho sempre preferito


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì sì quella, era del 1992, è stata la mia prima macchina appena presa la patente


dovevi provare quelle del 1984


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovevi provare quelle del 1984


perchè che avevano di diverso?


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2022)

erano ancora più spartane


----------



## omicron (12 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> erano ancora più spartane


mi terrò la curiosità, ma poi la prima panda non era del 1982?


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2022)

1980.   con la tua schiena, il primissimo modello ti avrebbe uccisa in un mese


----------



## Marjanna (12 Maggio 2022)

Non mi tornano tanto le vostre risposte.
Si parla di popolazione più grassa, ed eventualmente mi viene da pensare ad americani, più che italiani, che salvo casi rari non è che arrivino a stadi di obesità dal rendergli problematico entrare dentro un'auto. Non vedo comunque tutto questo spazio aumentato dentro l'abitacolo, per quanto come ha scritto @Ulisse i tunnel centrali si possano mangiare spazio.
E @Ulisse tante sottocategorie dici, per la serie "tanto rumore per nulla", solo a leggere citycar devo prendere i sali.
Molti di voi scrivono "motivi di sicurezza"  ossia??? Con 5 cm in meno rischiavamo la vita?
In alcune macchine, se si apre la portiera, abbassandosi e guardando alla parte anteriore, si può vedere dello spazio totalmente vuoto. 
Se provate a navigare in questo sito https://it.automobiledimension.com/ nella sezione_ Marche_ e provate a selezionare qualche modello "storico", scendendo nella pagina vi riporta le modifiche nell'arco degli ultimi 10 anni e se vi mettete poi ad aprire le specifiche vedrete che in linea di massima lo spazio del vano bagagli è invariato.
A me la tendenza delle auto di questi tempi ricorda un poco i Transformers, sarà che tanti uomini adulti da piccoli ce l'hanno ficcato nel loro immaginario, però... son pataccate dai. Ma a voi piacciono veramente?
@Foglia non è che le strade sono inadatte, noi siamo in Italia. Un paese in parte costruito e ri-costruito dopo la seconda guerra mondiale. Poi non è solo questione di strade urbane o extraurbane, ma anche di garage. Io vedo una marea di persone che parcheggiano fuori perchè le macchine non entrano più nei garage.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi tornano tanto le vostre risposte.
> Si parla di popolazione più grassa, ed eventualmente mi viene da pensare ad americani, più che italiani, che salvo casi rari non è che arrivino a stadi di obesità dal rendergli problematico entrare dentro un'auto. Non vedo comunque tutto questo spazio aumentato dentro l'abitacolo, per quanto come ha scritto @Ulisse i tunnel centrali si possano mangiare spazio.
> E @Ulisse tante sottocategorie dici, per la serie "tanto rumore per nulla", solo a leggere citycar devo prendere i sali.
> Molti di voi scrivono "motivi di sicurezza"  ossia??? Con 5 cm in meno rischiavamo la vita?
> ...


Perché più sono larghe, più la percepiamo come auto da ricchi.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Maggio 2022)

Sono cambiati i parametri per poter mettere sul mercato auto nuove   esempio per tutelare il pedone, sono aumentate le distanze fra carrozzeria deformabile e parti dure che possono arrecare danno  in caso di incidente . Prima c'erano 4 fili  elettrici, ora siamo si parla di km. 
Poi


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi tornano tanto le vostre risposte.
> Si parla di popolazione più grassa, ed eventualmente mi viene da pensare ad americani, più che italiani, che salvo casi rari non è che arrivino a stadi di obesità dal rendergli problematico entrare dentro un'auto. Non vedo comunque tutto questo spazio aumentato dentro l'abitacolo, per quanto come ha scritto @Ulisse i tunnel centrali si possano mangiare spazio.
> E @Ulisse tante sottocategorie dici, per la serie "tanto rumore per nulla", solo a leggere citycar devo prendere i sali.
> Molti di voi scrivono "motivi di sicurezza"  ossia??? Con 5 cm in meno rischiavamo la vita?
> ...


Sali su una macchina recente e guarda quante parti metalliche della carrozzeria vedi dall'interno. Togli 5/10 cm per ogni lato per rivestimenti/plastiche/airbag, ecc. ecc e vedi come lo spazio all'interno si è ridotto

Se ci fai caso anche i finestrini sono sempre più piccoli, la mia macchina, se non avesse sensori e telecamera, sarebbe "complicata" da parcheggiare.
Ed è sicuramente in linea con le dimensioni di una media berlinetta degli anni '80 (prisma, 131, arna, 305....) forse solo leggermente più larga


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non vedo comunque tutto questo spazio aumentato dentro l'abitacolo, per quanto come ha scritto @Ulisse i tunnel centrali si possano mangiare spazio.


infatti per me non è aumentato ma reso più popolato di appendici ed ammennicoli vari che al netto te lo diminuiscono.
Tunnel centrale sempre più generoso, sedili avvolgenti con spalle di contenimento, plancia comandi sempre più invadenti. 
nelle vecchie auto potevi passare dal sedile guida a quello passeggero dall'interno....ora è impossibile.

Ho un'auto abbastanza grossa e cmq sui sedili posteriori in tre si viaggia maluccio.
Quello di centro si deve sorbire il tunnel centrale e le due schiene dei sediolini anteriori.
Ma lo stesso ho riscontrato anche su auto più grandi della mia....così sono ora.

Però, non è che disprezzi la tecnologia. Anzi.
Sono uno che smanetta su tutto. Auto compresa.
A casa non lascio in pace niente che può essere modificato..televisioni, router, decoder, telefoni...sempre a caricarci qualcosa di nuovo spesso non ufficiale.
Però certe invasioni tecnologiche nell'auto, quando non mirate ad una maggiore gestione del mezzo da parte del guidatore, mi danno fastidio Inutili oltre e potenziali fonti di guasti spesso onerosi da riparare.
Darmi la possibilità di tenere sotto controllo livello e temperatura olio o i parametri del turbo è una cosa utile
Mettermi n motorini elettrici per spostare il sediolino, no.



Marjanna ha detto:


> E @Ulisse tante sottocategorie dici, per la serie "tanto rumore per nulla", solo a leggere citycar devo prendere i sali.


non sono sicuro di aver capito bene cosa vuoi intendere

cmq, si, è questa l'impresione che ho.
Hanno frammentato il settore in tante categorie e sottocategorie.
Un altro modo per generare, ed intercettare, le necessità delle persone



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché più sono larghe, più la percepiamo come auto da ricchi.


questa è una associazione mentale molto sfruttata dai produttori.
E non solo di auto.
Basta vedere le confezioni, gli scatoli di certi prodotti che sono sovradimensionati rispetto al contenuto.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma perchè fanno le macchine sempre più larghe???


Per sottostare a tutti gli obblighi di sicurezza e avere un numero di stelle adeguato nei crash test.
Il risultato è quello di avere auto enormi fuori e piccole dentro.
In più oggi sempre per questione di sicurezza si utilizzano ruote sempre più grandi, che occupano ulteriore spazio, per cui...
Se aggiungiamo a questo le normative per l'inquinamento, che hanno resi necessari negli anni dispositivi che vanno ad occupare spazio, non ultimo il secondo motore e le batterie delle ibride, per non parlare del compressore dell'aria condizionata e dei vari accessori e motorini di bordo, gli airbag etc etc. abbiamo come risultato veicoli sempre più grandi.
Con l'elettrico poi abbiamo la necessità anche di disporre di altro spazio per le batterie distribuito adeguatamente....



omicron ha detto:


> mi terrò la curiosità, ma poi la prima panda non era del 1982?


1980.



Marjanna ha detto:


> A me la tendenza delle auto di questi tempi ricorda un poco i Transformers, sarà che tanti uomini adulti da piccoli ce l'hanno ficcato nel loro immaginario, però... son pataccate dai. Ma a voi piacciono veramente?


No.
Le auto di oggi, proprio perché devono rispettare le normative (diverse tra l'altro per i vari paesi, ma si tende sempre di più per motivi di costo a creare modelli che si possano vendere ovunque, quindi che rispettino tutte le norme) sono estremamente noiose.
Ma anche volendo non potrebbe essere altrimenti, abituiamoci all'idea.
Anche la Smart sta abbandonando il concetto di auto piccola, poiché è sempre più difficile rispettare i vari parametri a cui è obbligata in fase di progettazione.
A questo si aggiunge poi il fatto che noi siamo cresciuti, sia in altezza che in larghezza.
Individui che superano l'1,80 di altezza e i 100 kg di peso sono sempre più diffusi.
Io, per dire, a causa della mia altezza non riesco a trovare la posizione comoda su una Suzuki Jimny: letteralmente non ci sto.
Se fossi 1,65 sarebbe per me l'auto ideale.
Questa cosa è accaduta anche con le biciclette: un tempo (fino agli anni 60) si facevano bici da strada con ruote da 26 e da 28.
Oggi una 26 usata d'epoca fai fatica a venderla.
Le stesse MTB sono nate con ruote del 26, ora si viaggia sui 29.
Per non parlare delle scarpe.
Un tempo trovavo in saldo i 45/46, oggi sono spesso i primi ad esaurirsi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Le auto di oggi, proprio perché devono rispettare le normative (diverse tra l'altro per i vari paesi, ma si tende sempre di più per motivi di costo a creare modelli che si possano vendere ovunque, quindi che rispettino tutte le norme) sono estremamente noiose.
> Ma anche volendo non potrebbe essere altrimenti, abituiamoci all'idea.
> Anche la Smart sta abbandonando il concetto di auto piccola, poiché è sempre più difficile rispettare i vari parametri a cui è obbligata in fase di progettazione.
> ...


Per la larghezza basterebbe più pappa, per l'altezza sono rimasta ehm..... indietro negli anni   

A proposito di MTB, sai che ora quando c'è mio figlio io viaggio praticamente sulla tua? 
La mia la usa uno di sette anni, non senza mio disappunto, ma alla fine lui si trova sdraiato su un telaio per lui ancora grande, io un pò piegata su quella che conosci bene anche tu . Tra un 2-3 anni gli sarà comunque già scappata la misura


----------



## alberto15 (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma perchè fanno le macchine sempre più larghe???


semplice , pensa a una BMW X5 che urta una Smart. Secondo te chi dei due esce con le ossa rotte?


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2022)

Grazie @Ulisse e @danny 

Avete scritto entrambi delle considerazioni interessanti.

@Ulisse in quanto a tecnologia mi sa che ne abbiamo ancora da vedere, e per quanto ci sia "nata", non mi piace quando arriva ad un punto che devi troppo starci dietro, che prende troppa attenzione.
@danny si probabilmente fatico ad "abituarmi all'idea" ma come tu mi fai notare, questi sono i tempi. Sono vecchia gente.

Ho beccato due pubblicità, sono solo delle cazzo di pubblicità lo so, però... la seconda mi emoziona, la prima no.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> semplice , pensa a una BMW X5 che urta una Smart. Secondo te chi dei due esce con le ossa rotte?


la scatoletta delle sardine?

però di sto passo, ci si prende un bel carro armato, 4 metri e non se ne parla più


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sarà un caso, ma la macchina che ho guidato con più gusto è stata un’audi 80… Mammamia come si guidava bene nonostante fosse vecchiotta
Però non si mandava male neanche la 156 (2.4 benzina)


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho beccato due pubblicità,


Pur se fortemente tentato,  non posso commentare.
Altrimenti divento un fiume in piena e chi mi conosce, mi riconosce .


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque sarà un caso, ma la macchina che ho guidato con più gusto è stata un’audi 80… Mammamia come si guidava bene nonostante fosse vecchiotta
> Però non si mandava male neanche la 156 (2.4 benzina)


Se nn sbaglio era V6 ma 2.5 benzina quello montato sulla 156


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Pur se fortemente tentato,  non posso commentare.
> Altrimenti divento un fiume in piena e chi mi conosce, mi riconosce .


Quale preferisci? Questo puoi dirlo almeno (credo, non so cosa non puoi dire)


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)




----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Se nn sbaglio era V6 ma 2.5 benzina quello montato sulla 156


Forse hai ragione, il 2.4 era gasolio


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque sarà un caso, ma la macchina che ho guidato con più gusto è stata un’audi 80… Mammamia come si guidava bene nonostante fosse vecchiotta
> Però non si mandava male neanche la 156 (2.4 benzina)


Omicron ha preso la patente a 5 anni


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Omicron ha preso la patente a 5 anni


No no a 18 come tutti 
Ma il mio ragazzo dell’epoca mi faceva fare le guide con la sua auto


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, il 2.4 era gasolio


Il 2.4 era a gasolio ma 5 cilindri in linea.
Molto meglio il V6


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Il 2.4 era a gasolio ma 5 cilindri in linea.
> Molto meglio il V6


Si guidava benissimo  come davi gas ti trovavi ad 80 (e quel cazzo di segnale acustico iniziava a suonare )


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Il 2.4 era a gasolio ma 5 cilindri in linea.
> Molto meglio il V6


Minchia mi sembra di essere tornata a 16 anni quando una buona parte della compagnia guardava le auto e sapeva vita morte e miracoli...l altra metà che si faceva le canne...
Io cercavo di stare nel mezzo...ma le canne erano più interessanti


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quale preferisci? Questo puoi dirlo almeno (credo, non so cosa non puoi dire)


come pubblicità decisamente la seconda
come auto entrambe perchè molto diverse.
La prima ha una linea ovviamente più bella e moderna...ma poco altro.
La seconda, è un mito...un Audi 100 quattro.
Sono state le prime a montare una vera trazione integrale (ovviamente a parte le jeep e similari).
La Quattro ha fatto la storia

ho avuto modo di poggiare le mie reali terga su diverse auto a trazione integrale
Quella che più mi ha impressionato è la trazione Quattro dell' Audi.
Sembra incollata a terra.


cosa mi piacerebbe guidare ? : Lotus Elise


per quale auto cederei un rene (di mia suocera...mica il mio..) ? : Lancia delta HF integrale


quale auto ho:


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia mi sembra di essere tornata a 16 anni quando una buona parte della compagnia guardava le auto e sapeva vita morte e miracoli...l altra metà che si faceva le canne...
> Io cercavo di stare nel mezzo...ma le canne erano più interessanti


tu porti la Maria ed io l'auto
Ristabiliamo le proporzioni
Ti faccio ritornare una 16enne brufolosa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tu porti la Maria ed io l'auto
> Ristabiliamo le proporzioni
> Ti faccio ritornare una 16enne brufolosa


Ok contattami ...su telegram 
PS mai avuto un brufolo...


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok contattami ...su telegram
> PS mai avuto un brufolo...


su telegram non ho tempo....devo ancora smaltire la corrispondenza con 8 froci

mah..stento a crederci 
io le 16enni le ricordo quasi tutte brufolose
forse semplicemente hai rimosso il ricordo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> su telegram non ho tempo....devo ancora smaltire la corrispondenza con 8 froci
> 
> mah..stento a crederci
> io le 16enni le ricordo quasi tutte brufolose
> forse semplicemente hai rimosso il ricordo


Ok...ti ho girato le mie foto a 16 anni...
Vedi brufoli???
No...quindi...non li avevo


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok...ti ho girato le mie foto a 16 anni...
> Vedi brufoli???
> No...quindi...non li avevo


se porti la Maria come hai mandato la foto resto a casa.
Almeno ci risparmio la benzina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se porti la Maria come hai mandato la foto resto a casa.
> Almeno ci risparmio la benzina.


...uomo di poca fede...


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...uomo di poca fede...


con quello che costa la benzina oggi devo andare a colpo sicuro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> con quello che costa la benzina oggi devo andare a colpo sicuro



Va bene ...
Resta pure giù in ogni senso..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie @Ulisse e @danny
> 
> Avete scritto entrambi delle considerazioni interessanti.
> 
> ...


Le pubblicità delle auto sono tremenda da sempre


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene ...
> Resta pure giù in ogni senso..


Profumiera alla Maria..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Profumiera alla Maria..


Mi offendo...
Non profumo un caxxo


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho beccato due pubblicità, sono solo delle cazzo di pubblicità lo so, però... la seconda mi emoziona, la prima no.


Non sei in target


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pubblicità delle auto sono tremenda da sempre


Non tutte.

Questa è un capolavoro (sono certa apprezzerai).


----------



## alberto15 (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no a 18 come tutti
> Ma il mio ragazzo dell’epoca mi faceva fare le guide con la sua auto


La 155 nera


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La 155 nera


No no, quello mi aveva scaricata 2 anni prima


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come pubblicità decisamente la seconda
> come auto entrambe perchè molto diverse.
> La prima ha una linea ovviamente più bella e moderna...ma poco altro.
> La seconda, è un mito...un Audi 100 quattro.
> ...


Bello!  Si sente che ti appassiona.

Non saprei che macchina hai, ma sicuramente una macchina seria


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bello!  Si sente che ti appassiona.
> 
> Non saprei che macchina hai, ma sicuramente una macchina seria


Si
Passione molta

La mia auto nn è comunissima ma nemmeno rara.
Ho però preferito un assetto rigido che penalizza un poco il confort.
Mia moglie nn è contentissima perché preferisce i SUV e le auto alte da terra.  Tutto l'opposto della mia. Ma si è rassegnata.
La sua l'ho presa cercando di assecondare anche i suoi gusti dove possibile e quando non troppo sconvenienti.
È comunque per lei l'auto è solo una cosa che giri una chiave e cammina.
Se nn vado a farci benzina poi mi tocca andare a prenderla con la tanica.
Pure le spie montate sul cruscotto sono una perdita di tempo per la casa produttrice.
Mi fa morire quando mi dice...si è accesa una spia colorata con un disegnino dentro. 
Vai a controllare

La mia è la mia e la scelgo senza compromessi o consultazioni familiari.
Sicuramente il budget è concordato in famiglia ma fissato quello poi nn sono democratico.
Ognuno a casa ha la sua area di competenze.
Quando abbiamo scelto le tende ha fatto tutto lei perché le riconosco maggior gusto e competenza di me. Io potevo fare solo peggio. Molto.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa è un capolavoro


Spot in linea con la bellezza dell'auto.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si
> Passione molta
> 
> La mia auto nn è comunissima ma nemmeno rara.
> ...


Idem


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Idem


Parlo così perché con la tanica ci sono andato a prenderla....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando mi manca la mia prima auto…una splendida A112 Bianca.


Pure la mia. A112 Abarth colore azzurro A112. Da 0 a 100 in 2 secondi, da 100 a 120 in tre ore. Ogni volta incrocio uno che la ha, lo fermo e gli chiedo se se la vende.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì certo, ma meglio per terra che dentro a quella scatoletta


A pecora sul cofano e via.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come pubblicità decisamente la seconda
> come auto entrambe perchè molto diverse.
> La prima ha una linea ovviamente più bella e moderna...ma poco altro.
> La seconda, è un mito...un Audi 100 quattro.
> ...


La Elise é *la* macchina di chi sa guidare veloce. Senza se e senza ma. La Hf martini è il sogno bagnato della fanciullezza perduta.
Al momento voglio il Raptor acchittato per correre fuoristrada. L'ho provata e mi sono innamorato male.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La Elise é *la* macchina di chi sa guidare veloce. Senza se e senza ma. La Hf martini è il sogno bagnato della fanciullezza perduta.
> Al momento voglio *il Raptor *acchittato per correre fuoristrada. L'ho provata e mi sono innamorato male.


meraviglioso , ti capisco......


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi tornano tanto le vostre risposte.
> Si parla di popolazione più grassa, ed eventualmente mi viene da pensare ad americani, più che italiani, che salvo casi rari non è che arrivino a stadi di obesità dal rendergli problematico entrare dentro un'auto. Non vedo comunque tutto questo spazio aumentato dentro l'abitacolo, per quanto come ha scritto @Ulisse i tunnel centrali si possano mangiare spazio.
> E @Ulisse tante sottocategorie dici, per la serie "tanto rumore per nulla", solo a leggere citycar devo prendere i sali.
> Molti di voi scrivono "motivi di sicurezza"  ossia??? Con 5 cm in meno rischiavamo la vita?
> ...


Provo a rispondere seriamente. Per lavoro faccio millemila chilometri l'anno in macchina. Ne voglio una che mia dia la sicurezza di tornare a casa anche se faccio un frontale con un camion.
Ho scelto un gippone americano. Enorme. Lo volevo enorme. Pure se fa 4 al litro.
Con il telaio a tubi. Non la scocca autoportante come li fanno da noi che poi devi tagliare le lamiere per arrivare alla gente dentro.
Dentro c'entra casa.
Quando diluvia e i camion alzano onde anomale che spostano tutto resta inchiodata a terra, come se fosse sui binari.
Ci ho fatto mettere pure i paraurti in acciaio e il verricello davanti. Mai usato ma sono 35kg di acciaio.
Mi ha tamponato male un furgone della Bartolini. Manco un graffio o un torcicollo. Io


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La Elise é *la* macchina di chi sa guidare veloce. Senza se e senza ma. La Hf martini è il sogno bagnato della fanciullezza perduta.
> Al momento voglio il Raptor acchittato per correre fuoristrada. L'ho provata e mi sono innamorato male.


Elise ha un concetto di auto che mi piace molto.
Non chissà quanti cavalli (siamo sui 230 in funzione del modello) ma è un peso piuma.
Il rapporto potenza /peso è incredibile.
Ha prestazioni elevate ma non è facile guidarla proprio per le sue caratteristiche
Ma un giro lo farei molto volentieri
Anche comprarla non è chissà quanto cara...ma averla di proprietà ti ci ammazzi prima o poi 

L'HF è vero che rappresenta la gioventù passata.
Però ad oggi ne ho viste veramente poche così belle.
e di decenni ne sono passati.
I prezzi sono molto elevati.
Ho visto modelli di Delta superare abbondantemente i 100K ..tipo le versioni Evo 
Una Martini, se tenuta originale ed in buone condizioni, costa quanto un appartamento

mai salito su una Raptor ma mi hai incuriosito


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho scelto un gippone americano. Enorme. Lo volevo enorme. Con il telaio a tubi.


Se non fossi sicuro che è impossibile giurerei di conoscerti.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure se fa 4 al litro.


sfondi una porta aperta.
Quando si prendono certe auto e ci si rammarica dei consumi è qualcosa che trovo da imbecille.
Come portarsi a cena una bella e raffinata donna per poi lagnarsi se ha scelto un vino costoso.


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma perchè fanno le macchine sempre più larghe???


per la moda e poi per assomigliare ai macchinoni americani  come jeep o AMMER.
Ricordando i miei tempi in camporella ci andavo con la cinquecento  , non avevo problemi ero snodabile , sempre cercati i sedili  declinabili   ma sempre lo scalino  si formava


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Elise ha un concetto di auto che mi piace molto.
> Non chissà quanti cavalli (siamo sui 230 in funzione del modello) ma è un peso piuma.
> Il rapporto potenza /peso è incredibile.
> Ha prestazioni elevate ma non è facile guidarla proprio per le sue caratteristiche
> ...


La Elise in mezzo al traffico veloce godi quanto e più di una moto.
La Raptor valla a provare, se riesci ad un raduno di fuoristrada. È da pippe.


----------



## Ulisse (15 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La Elise in mezzo al traffico veloce godi quanto e più di una moto.


Ah sì... scattante, piccola, bassa.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> La Raptor valla a provare, se riesci ad un raduno di fuoristrada. È da pippe


Meglio di no...sono un tipo che si lascia ingolosire facilmente.
Solo la Raptor ci vuole e poi mi sbattono fuori casa.
Dove non ci sono riuscite le corna, ci riuscirà un auto.


----------

